
First Object Teleported from Earth to Orbit - FuturisticLover
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/608252/first-object-teleported-from-earth-to-orbit/
======
danjoc
China is racing ahead of the US so quickly. I wonder if the US will notice or
just argue over election results for the rest of its existence.

